# Alternatives to Whey protein



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone using a rice or hemp protein?

Due to allergies the whey has got to go, and I'm on the market for an alternative that is consumable.  

So whatcha sippin on?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 25, 2009)

Rice protein, pea protein.

Actual food is always a good alternative too.  Egg whites are almost entirely protein.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 25, 2009)

I've bought the powdered egg protein once. Didn't taste as good as whey but it wasn't bad.


----------



## sendit08 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lean chicken breast and egg whites are pretty much pure protein and not very expensive.

If you want something on the go, I sometimes mix soy protein in nonfat milk.
I like the taste some people do not. Its not a strong taste so if you mix with chocolate milk you cant even taste it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2009)

casein


----------



## zombul (Jan 26, 2009)

Protein Powders - <h4>Egg Protein</h4>

Protein Powders - <h4>Casein</h4>


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, luckily, my allergy tests came back totally negative.  ON 100% will remain in my pantry


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 30, 2009)

sense it is all but a closed thread

ill ask without fear of hijacking allegations

how does casein compare in taste to whey
ive been told that it is equally beneficial to you at almost all times of day aside from directly post workout (some believe it is better post workout than whey)


----------



## fightbackhxc21 (Feb 1, 2009)

gemma, faster digesting and better amino profile. probably not as good of taste tho.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 3, 2009)

fightbackhxc21 said:


> gemma, faster digesting and better amino profile. probably not as good of taste tho.


Taste sucks and smells bad to me.  I tried Lipotropic from LG.  Sorry, I forgot to notice the result.  It was long time ago.  But if you care about your body, then you should care too much about the taste.
My two cents.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 3, 2009)

I noticed that some experts say that egg yolk will not have  any effects on my cholesterol level, while website of Mayo Clinic seems to suggest it has.  I am little confused.  My question is, if egg yolk has no effect on my cholesterol, then why most people take like six egg whites and two whole eggs instead of eight whole eggs?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 3, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I noticed that some experts say that egg yolk will not have  any effects on my cholesterol level, while website of Mayo Clinic seems to suggest it has.  I am little confused.  My question is, if egg yolk has no effect on my cholesterol, then why most people take like six egg whites and two whole eggs instead of eight whole eggs?



total calories
fat content

dietary cholesterol is not even something i consider...
but total caloric intake, and total fat intake are considerations


----------



## Chubby (Feb 3, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> total calories
> fat content
> 
> dietary cholesterol is not even something i consider...
> but total caloric intake, and total fat intake are considerations


Do you mean egg yolk has more calories and fat?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 3, 2009)

yes egg yolks contain fats and calories...


----------



## Chubby (Feb 3, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> yes egg yolks contain fats and calories...


Only 70 calories and 4.5 gm. total fat per whole egg.  And saturated fat is only 1.5 gm.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like I will be eating six whole eggs and not six egg whites.
http://www.ironmagzine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=399


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

I just ate 4 whole eggs (over easy) with cheese.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 4, 2009)

i didnt say i eat only the whites

i was just stating why some people only eat the whites...


eggs are not a regular part of my diet currently


----------



## Wesley Hare (Mar 4, 2010)

*alternative to whey*



Motorcycled00d said:


> Anyone using a rice or hemp protein?
> 
> Due to allergies the whey has got to go, and I'm on the market for an alternative that is consumable.
> 
> So whatcha sippin on?




I have been taking brown rice protein powder made by Sun Warrior Products.
No more feeling bloated and gassy all the time and it actually taste a lot better then other rice proteins I have tried. It's a great alternative to the traditional whey. Go to squidoo to find the best prices for this product.  Seriously, after taking this protein powder I will never go back to whey. Hope this helps you and let me now how you like it.  Any questions feel free to contact me.


----------

